# wanting to get into 4h or ffa



## boergoatsrule (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a beautiful Boer doe that I would love to show but I don't know where to start. I don't know anything about ffa or 4h but saw my first show this summer and think she would do really well. Please if anyone can help me id very much appreciate it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried looking online for 4H or FFA groups in your area? You could also contact the Farm Bureau in your area and they might be able to help you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also try your local Ag extension office, school superintendent or principal. The feed store might know who you could contact as well.


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

For FFA, your school has to offer it. And I know for a fact that in my school FFA, all the market goats we do, we have to sell. But 4-h will defiantly help you out. You can ask around, or google 4-h office number in your area. 
What are you looking to do with your boer? Show& auction? Or just show&keep? Because if you want to show and keep, Pre-fairs let you show the older does. And still give you prizes. And if she is good quality, and gets a good score, you could defiantly breed her or sold to be bred.


----------



## jajohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

The county extention office would have information on 4-H clubs. The extension services are through the state's university that had the agricultural school, such as K-State in Kansas and MU in Missouri. They will be listed in the phone books either as a county office or under the university's name. Goggle your county for the county fair and it will possibly lead you to the address to find out about the extension office. I was in 4-H for 8 years and each of my kids for 10 while I spent 15 years as a leader and believe it would be a very good place to show.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

FFA is something your school has to offer. We don't show animals (at least in my chapter) in FFA though. FFA is more of a leadership skill building association more than anything else. Yes it's linked to agriculture and yes it does have some goat stuff in it (very limited). Couldn't tell you anything about 4H. I do know in order to show out here, if it is a meat goat, then it MUST have a scrapie tag. That's why I can't show my goat. My mom says the scrapie tags are too big and ugly. And considering Miracle would probably chase the judge around the ring, my chances of ever showing her are slim to none. If know someone who is in 4H try talking to them and ask how to get involved. Usually you have to contact your county extension office.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would call your local ag extension like others have said. We don't have a 'goat' group here, we have a 'livestock' group. My kids go to 2 meetings a month, first Tues of the month in the evening, and Third Mon after school.
You should definitely look into getting involved, I am sure you will really enjoy it 
My kids started with 2 'mutt bred' percentage does, they were the only kids in our county showing goats <most kids here do the Country Ham project, beef and I think one does swine & sheep>.
This year 1 boy did a market goat, and next year it looks like 3 other kids are doing goats in our county! 

Here in KY things are different than other states.
If you plan to show a doe in the county fairs, they have to be registered either as percentages or fullbloods. 
In order to show as a 4-H specific project, they have to be born after a certain date, so goats showing this year have to be born after mid August 2011.
You can still show older does, but not as 4-H specific projects.
Those need to be young project animals.

Again, every state is different. I'd look into it and try to get involved


----------

